# Homemade Cnc Lathe Video



## Ben Nevis (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Eddyde (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh why did you have to post that, now I must have one


----------



## Jbar (Nov 25, 2015)

Very impressive lathe/grinder.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 25, 2015)

That is truly awesome. Granite ways! and air bearings.


----------

